# Anti-depressants?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm just curious on the usage of these drugs, I've avoided them all my life - I had other drugs; pot, booze, smokes.

Nowadays I'm relatively clean, but I desperately need a drug instead of chain smoking. Anti-depressants I heard may have side effects and also can be addictive, hence I've avoided them.

What are your experiences with anti-depressants?


----------



## Jenny8 (Mar 3, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> I'm just curious on the usage of these drugs, I've avoided them all my life - I had other drugs; pot, booze, smokes.
> 
> Nowadays I'm relatively clean, but I desperately need a drug instead of chain smoking. Anti-depressants I heard may have side effects and also can be addictive, hence I've avoided them.
> 
> What are your experiences with anti-depressants?


Excellent results, I can't function without them.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I really believe they are very helpful to those who need them.

After my life changing injury 5 years ago I often have days where I really struggle with daily life. I'm now a prisoner inside my own body and it took me a long time to adjust and accept. I will go into these funks for up to weeks at a time where I'm fighting depression. So far I can manage to get out of these funks on my own. I have been to the doctor a few times during these funks and I end up losing it. My doctor has suggested over and over I try antidepressants. I have always refused them. 

If my husband was concerned with my actions, he would strongly suggest I see someone to get help. I would definitely listen to my husband since he sees me on a daily basis and knows me better then anyone else.


----------



## Jenny8 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I really believe they are very helpful to those who need them.
> 
> After my life changing injury 5 years ago I often have days where I really struggle with daily life. I'm now a prisoner inside my own body and it took me a long time to adjust and accept. I will go into these funks for up to weeks at a time where I'm fighting depression. So far I can manage to get out of these funks on my own. I have been to the doctor a few times during these funks and I end up losing it. My doctor has suggested over and over I try antidepressants. I have always refused them.
> 
> If my husband was concerned with my actions, he would strongly suggest I see someone to get help. I would definitely listen to my husband since he sees me on a daily basis and knows me better then anyone else.


I recommend trying them to see if they help. If they don't, you can always stop the medication.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

I think they can work well for some people who really need them. However, medication alone is never a good idea, counseling to go along with the meds might be best. If you were to ever stop the medication then you're right back where you started from with feeling bad etc. Its best to seek therapy from a professional so they can help teach you some coping skills.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I've tried 6 in the past 14 years. I found the side affects to be worse than the problem I was trying to fix.

I decided to beat this with therapy and lifestyle changes. Harder this way but I no longer need meds.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Jenny8 said:


> I recommend trying them to see if they help. If they don't, you can always stop the medication.


LMAO... I'm not going to. I'm not keen on taking medications and I want as few as possible.

I think I'm doing the best I can with my outlook on life since my neck injury. Quitting running was the absolute hardest thing to overcome. I still have the mental motivation to run even after 5 years. I want to so badly put on my running shoes and go for a 6-10 mile run. Luckily I'm not paralyzed and I can walk short distances. I bike for a few minutes on the stationary bike now, but it doesn't nearly replace running.

My husband has stood by my side this entire time. He's been a saint... really.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

For myself, I have never been a big fan of anti-depressants, although I'm sure they work well for some people. 

For me I like to try alternative things. You might want to check out some other things to try, like yoga, deep breathing. Meditation, therapy etc.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

CallaLily said:


> For myself, I have never been a big fan of anti-depressants, although I'm sure they work well for some people.
> 
> For me I like to try alternative things. You might want to check out some other things to try, like yoga, deep breathing. Meditation, therapy etc.


maybe even acupuncture.
my wife sent me something the other day, after i mentioned to her that perhaps i should consider taking them (i too have been very leary of them, never been a "depressed" person).
it was one of those meme posters that had a guy running on the beach and it said:
"the most underused and effective antidepressant is exercise.
and its free."
and it works. for me at least. 
the smoking is no good. im trying quitting too. and its hard.


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

I think you are jumping the gun here. Talk to you doctor, but IIRC generally you need to have symptoms for a couple of months to consider them. 

They are great for certain people and others like me they can cause massive problems. I have been told to take them several times over the years, not for depression, but other issues and they have been a disaster. The first couple of weeks are ok, but once on the standard dose I start going nuts, extreme anxiety, completely irrational. Some side effects can be permanent. I was never an excessively sweaty person. After a few weeks on Prozac in my 20s I started sweat A LOT. I still do and it can be very embarrassing at times. 

If you really feel you need help from a pill and you can't handle life on your own give it a try. Doctors will hand them out like candy. Just be careful. With what you are dealing with right now you need to consider the risks of adverse effects from psychoactive drugs. There is always that chance it they can make things worse.

You said you have no need for exercise right now. Sure. Who needs exercise. 

I personally would try the things you can control first. Healthy diet free from as much industrial chemicals and processing as possible and proper exercise and sleep. Garbage in garbage out.

They have saved many people's lives, so don't get to stoic of you need help.


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

I found the nicotine lozenges work for me. Of course you need to eventually ween off them something I have not been able to do for 5 years, but it beats all the damage to your body and mind from the other toxins in cigs. Don't do the gum, please. Gum chewers are nasty. 

Chain smoking cigs right now means your brain is not getting the oxygen it needs. Not going to help with your mental state.


----------



## nevergveup (Feb 18, 2013)

Mavash. said:


> I've tried 6 in the past 14 years. I found the side affects to be worse than the problem I was trying to fix.
> 
> I decided to beat this with therapy and lifestyle changes. Harder this way but I no longer need meds.


Same here,suffered from depression and mild BPD from age of
40 and on,about 10yrs.Seeing I drive so much for work,I could
not find a medication that made me feel like myself.

I was either way to happy on some or felt totally tired and
sleepy with he other ones.Once you wake up to how you
are and what triggers you, you can somewhat cope
daily.

I try to cut out foods that can add to depression,such as soda pop.I have learned to live one day at a time and not blow this out of proportion.Force yourself to laugh and smile and be happy.This does help.

I think meds do help some people,but not all.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

I take them. I was suicidal and needed a quick fix at the time that I finally caved and started taking them. I probably should have been taking them for a good ten years prior but didn't want to be medicated. Yes, there are some side effects. But, no longer wanting to kill myself has been well worth the side effects. I may chance my mind in the future once enough time has passed for me to forget where I was last fall when I was at my lowest low.

You do need to consult with a doctor. Even though my Meds have been a lifesaver it is still evident that they wont fix my problems completely. You can't run away from doing the hard work to heal yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm just in a very, very bad way since v-day and it seems it's getting worse. I can no longer function properly, my business is behind, my staff are lacking hours, my house is a mess, my laundry is everywhere, and my body looks like sh-t as I have not been eating well.

Guess I have to cave, going to counselling and see if I can get a doctor's prescription later. I just need something to keep me going, my willpower has reached its rock bottom.


----------



## nevergveup (Feb 18, 2013)

Well,as my doctor told me,some people just need to go
on meds for a while.He told me that usually it helps to
reset your serotonin levels in your brain and with some 
people they don't need to stay on them forever.

Talk to your doctor and tell him how you feel and find one that 
helps you feel like yourself again.There's no shame in getting 
help for depression.My self and other TAM members do 
care that you feel better, even though you can't see us in person.


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

Not to try and diagnose you dude but can you describe some of your feelings. Anxiety? 

This is a relatively recent problem for you. There are meds that can help certain conditions on a short to mid term basis that are very fast acting (within hours, not weeks) that do not involve the risks of anti depressants. I am not anti anti-depressant, but when I am really down or very anxious benzos can lift me back up for a few days until the storm passes. 

If you are really as bad off as you describe, especially if you have feelings of giving up, do not wait to see a doctor, go the the hospital and check yourself in.

What is your support system other than TAM?


----------

